
GitHub under DDoS attack - pedrorijo91
https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/657119556905881600
======
eloycoto
Looks like that bitbucket is having problems too

~~~
pedrorijo91
yes, bitbucket has been facing several problems in the last days. But it seems
to be technical problems, and not DDoS
[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

~~~
asw
yes

------
sidcool
Is it China again?

